
Ask HN: Would Amazon ever create a Facebook competitor? Will anyone? - rblion
I can&#x27;t help but still wonder if Facebook&#x27;s place is set in stone or if it&#x27;s slowly losing relevance as more and more people become wary of social media and tech companies in general.
======
chatmasta
Whatever supplants facebook will not look anything like a social network
today. If it were as simple as building a platform and throwing a bunch of
users at it, Google+ would have worked.

Facebook won because it mapped the real world's social graph onto a virtual
social graph. If a product is to take Facebook's throne, it will need a
similar hook. Beyond that, it will likely also need to position itself as the
"anti" facebook - no tracking, no data collection, etc.

~~~
seanwilson
> Beyond that, it will likely also need to position itself as the "anti"
> facebook - no tracking, no data collection, etc.

Not saying this isn't important but outside of here and other niche
communities, regular people show no signs of caring about this.

~~~
rblion
Noticed that for sure. This is another reason why I think nothing has made
people seriously consider leaving.

most people are content with the way things are, not really feeling the need
to 'reinvent the wheel'.

------
sidcool
I don't think social network falls under Amazon's overall strategy. It's going
to be more likely Google or a start up.

~~~
rblion
I don't know, Amazon has disrupted retail from the ground up but is starting
to spread. I think they could take a crack at it and get further than Google+
did.

It's all speculation though. We can rule Microsoft out.

------
nickswan
Amazon can't get a handle on fake product reviews so I dread to think how
they'd manage a social network

~~~
cJ0th
They don't need a social network to gather data. They already know what you're
buying. (I take it that Facebook competitor would be someone who could offer a
similar service to people who want to sell goods although that's probably not
what OP was implying)

------
mapster
Maybe it will be in the realm of VR like First Life

